

Ask HN: Best way to create a product survey? - erickerr

I would like to create a survey which outlines a potential product and collects feedback and demand potential.<p>What is the best way to create a survey and drive traffic to it to collect potential product feedback?  I'm willing to pay per submission so long as the submission quality is reasonably high.
======
ryanto
One way I like to drive traffic to surveys is with advertising, specifically
adwords. It not only allows me to get visitors to my surveys, but it allows me
to see how many people are actually searching for my product/keywords.

Adwords/Search only works for some potential products. One of the drawbacks is
the customer has to know what he is searching for.

